# The shrimps screwed me over ..again



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

So last night, my gf was telling me about an upcoming test and my attention wandered to my tank. I dunno if I was just tired at the end of the day or I wasn't really interested but went over to the tank for a few seconds and she got really mad.

It seems her oppinion of my tank has shifted from interest to jealousy .
It could me me as well, I'm not sure based on our opposing perceptions.

Any other members have this problem with a bf/gf or spouse?


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

HA HA I know where you're coming from. 

In terms of the attention you give to her or your hobby it's a fine line. 

My gf's usually ok with the amount of time (and $) I spend in this hobby, but there are certainly times when she acts like she isn't too appreciative of my efforts. In fact, it took her quite awhile to admit my latest tank 'looks ok'.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Gf hates all my fish tanks, talks about fish, etc...


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I even tried to get her hooked by giving her an opportunity to create and design her own tank. She killed all her fish. 

and ruined mine by making me put baby blue gravel in my iwagumi tank.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

So how did the shrimp screw you over again?


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

it got me drunk and bent me over.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> it got me drunk and bent me over.


Lmao

My wife keeps threatening to pour bleach in my tanks she hates them so much.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Given the frequency of this topic, the next time the moderators inquire about restructuring the forum categories and topic headings, I'm going suggest we open up a section on addictions and mental health along with a dating service.  In the meantime, I think dinner and movie might be in order.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm single haha. no hassle. 

when it comes to relationships, my priority would be finding someone who is tolerant of what I enjoy, though I don't own that many tanks per se.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Ha ha ha, give your relationship some attention. The fact isn't so much that it was the tank, it's the fact that you weren't paying attention to her. If you replace your tank with a tv/xbox/ps3/internet/GTAaquaria, you would probably have had the same exact arguments.
If you really like her, give her the attention she deserves and stop looking at the fish tank when she wants to share her thoughts with you. These small things are important and helpful in building a good relationship.
But if she throws an ultimatum of it's her or the tank. Then just let her know that it's unreasonable to make that kind of request and it won't lead to a healthy relationship. It's perfectly normal and healthy to you to have a passion for some else aside from her. As her to ask herself if she really wants a guy to be obsessed with her, who shadow her every move and want to know her where about all the time?
But vise versa, make sure that you have a passion for fish but not obsessed with fish ... it can be a problem too.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

you (line of sight)--------GF---------Tank.

Problem solved.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> you (line of sight)--------GF---------Tank.
> 
> Problem solved.


LMAO
She can't tell where my eyes are focused.. exactly


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> LMAO
> She can't tell where my eyes are focused.. exactly


You need a wider headboard


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

pay more attention to your social life?


----------



## Juls (Nov 16, 2010)

My bf had a long running hobby of air soft guns when we met. After i recently entered fish keeping, he commented that he was happy I found my own version of his favorite passion/pastime that I could enjoy and treating myself, ska putting down larger sums of money now and again. I can't help but feel he brought it up so he wouldn't get in trouble for the hundreds he puts down on each gun compared to the 2 10gallon tanks I have (one set of which was given to me for free). Lol


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

*unhappy wife/husband/GF/BF section*

Why don't we open a section for wife's & girlfriends and significant other to vent out their frustrations and/or suggestion how to handle the frustrations amongst themselves.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Usually I can't bring up the topic of new fish or anything right now with the kiddo, but that is expected. I was oggaling a light for my big tank and I got shot down pretty fast.. 

"You have enough lights!" LOL

He's just as bad with computer crap.. and cords.. I have boxes and boxes of cords..


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> it got me drunk and bent me over.


lol.what if your gf let you choose between sss shrimps and her. wht you will do?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

If it was your interest before you met why is it always an issue later on when you continue? If they force an ultimatum...they don't really care about you do they?


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

My gf hates humidity and cant breath properly (so she claims), and fake coughs. So she would never stay for more than 5 min in any store. It drives me nuts!!!


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> and ruined mine by making me put baby blue gravel in my iwagumi tank.


that is terrible and the worst part is if u try to take it out she wont be happy either


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, that sucks that all your SOs don't like the hobby - mine told me to get a bigger tank and go starfire 

But she does pout when I tend to the tanks more than her. So I make dinner and all is well in the world again.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

jimmyjam said:


> My gf hates humidity and cant breath properly (so she claims), and fake coughs. So she would never stay for more than 5 min in any store. It drives me nuts!!!


Hey Jimmy, my gf also claims she gets sick when she goes to big al's cause of the smell and humidity.

Ironically it was her who keeps bringing me SS crs from Japan. Maybe I should get her addicted to world of warcraft or heroin.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ameekplec. said:


> Well, that sucks that all your SOs don't like the hobby - mine told me to get a bigger tank and go starfire
> 
> But she does pout when I tend to the tanks more than her. So I make dinner and all is well in the world again.


-thats- the answer for the issue I found myself. X)


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I bought 5 tanks in the last 6 months.... You guys think you have it bad... LOL

Im lucky my wife works so much or id be DEAD.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Chromey said:


> I bought 5 tanks in the last 6 months.... You guys think you have it bad... LOL
> 
> Im lucky my wife works so much or id be DEAD.


LOL, at least your wife let you buy 5 tanks...


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Chromey said:


> I bought 5 tanks in the last 6 months.... You guys think you have it bad... LOL
> 
> Im lucky my wife works so much or id be DEAD.


Yeah i'd be pretty pissed if I was your wife. 5 tanks = 5 x effort and time to each tank and less attention for her.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Chromey said:


> I bought 5 tanks in the last 6 months.... You guys think you have it bad... LOL
> 
> Im lucky my wife works so much or id be DEAD.


what if your wife say sell the tanks or I will leave you? waht you will do?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Give me an ultimatum...yer gone!

Simple.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Yeah i'd be pretty pissed if I was your wife. 5 tanks = 5 x effort and time to each tank and less attention for her.


I like this idea I can spend more time with each of your Wife/GF while you guys are busy with your tanks 

I have tanks to trade for time with your cute sweet lady


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Done...but you have to keep her permanently.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

If my wife ever said Fish or Me, I would 100% said get the F-ck out... Its a Fish tank not the end of the world.

I could take up crack smoking and nailing anything that walks as a hobbie, ANd she knows it.


If you wife or GF or Hubbie has a issue with fish/tank... Tell her or him to get in the water or make herself or Him more appealing, I do what interests me, Thats why its called MY hobbie not our.


----------



## ambchang (Apr 8, 2010)

My wife actually asked me to keep a second tank not too far back. I turned it down because neither of us have the time.

She loves my tank (it's actually her birthday present), and would spend hours (well, many many minutes) watching the fish and shrimps everyday.

Oh wait, I just realized I am gloating.


----------

